# Novitas Solutions 1995 Documentation Worksheet



## CBaer (Mar 27, 2012)

For those who have not noticed and have Novitas Solutions, Inc. and your contracted Medicare Carrier.  They have updated the 1995 Documentation Worksheet,

Here are the changes I noticed to the form other than the name on page 1

1.  Section 1  History 
     •  Removed consultations from the area of **Complete PFSH
2.  Section 5  Level of Service
     •  Removed consultations
     •  Added Subsequent Observation Care
     •  Added time to Nursing Facility Care codes

https://www.novitas-solutions.com/em/pdf/scoresheets/8985.pdf

Status of Chronic Conditions remains in the HPI.

Have a great evening.

Cheryl


----------

